# How Many In-Game "Squares" Wide and Long Are Nook's Cranny and the Able Sisters?



## Bk1234 (Jun 2, 2020)

Basically, the title. Does anyone know? I'm just curious because I'm thinking of moving both of them. Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jun 2, 2020)

Nook's Cranny is 7 wide x 3 deep, Able Sister's is 5 wide x 3 deep. They both need space in front, so keep that in mind!


----------



## Romaki (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 2, 2020)

Romaki said:


>


Thank you. This is such a useful resource!


----------

